# Whos making excuses supercharger to watch La Liga? On Saturday :)



## jimmyle1511 (Nov 27, 2018)

Its me, emjoying soccer in model 3 alone and wifey can not complain because im busy charging the car


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Ha. I watch the Premier League But, hey, go for La Liga.


----------

